

A List of Programming Screencast Series - ingve
http://devblog.avdi.org/2013/06/21/a-list-of-programming-screencast-series/

======
swanson
I've watched screencasts from about half of this list (I am a bit of a
junkie...) and I can say, without a doubt, that the best one of the bunch is
Destroy All Software.

Others may be better if you are new to program and want specific help with a
certain tech (Ember.js, Rails, etc) but if you want the most bang for your
buck, DAS is where it's at.

~~~
cgag
I haven't watched many others, but I'll definitely second that DAS is
excellent.

------
soemarko
Thank you, great list and kudos to those who produce the screencasts.

But man, screencasts will date fast. I learned a lot from [Node
Tuts]([http://nodetuts.com/](http://nodetuts.com/)), like how to use expressJS
and MongoDB using Mongoose. Now all those contents are gone (well not
technically, I saved them somewhere and it's still on Vimeo - but the
tutorials are basically wrong). Don't get me wrong, I'm very grateful for the
tuts, I can pickup Mongoose today, and have no problem adapting.

For those new to the platform, there's nothing more frustrating than spending
30-60 minutes watching a few videos, then follow the instructions down to a T
and failed.

------
ScottWhigham
I don't know if what we do is technically "screencasts" but it's still in that
vein -

[http://www.learnitfirst.com/](http://www.learnitfirst.com/)

I do the SQL Server relational and multidimensional videos - we do full-blown
courses that are roughly equivalent to a 5-7 day in-person course so it's not
quite the same, I guess.

------
TallboyOne
I love some of these, It's like a constant feed of live coding.

More here:
[http://pineapple.io/resources/tagged/screencasts](http://pineapple.io/resources/tagged/screencasts)

------
darylfritz
I wish there was some indication of which ones were free, freemium, paid, etc.

------
gkop
Avdi, love the tapas! :) What do you think about collaborating with some of
the other wonderful content creators on this list to bundle, say, "Any 5 for
$30"?

------
wmat
A rather large amount of videos and screencasts can be found at ShowMeDo:
[http://showmedo.com/](http://showmedo.com/)

------
gol706
Does anybody know of any resources for Android? I've watched some Google IO
presentations but all of the intro level ones are ancient at this point.

------
speg
I'd love something for Go. I'm not sure why but I'm having trouble figuring
out what to use it for.

------
BMarkmann
Anyone have any recommendations for the best software for creating screencasts
like these in Windows and Linux?

~~~
wmat
For Linux, have a look at RecordMyDesktop:

[http://recordmydesktop.sourceforge.net/about.php](http://recordmydesktop.sourceforge.net/about.php)

------
deletes
All I see is html, javascript,ruby,etc..

Is there any c/c++ ?

~~~
jarek-foksa
For C (and Objective-C) I would highly recommend Apple Programming channel:
[http://www.youtube.com/user/AppleProgramming](http://www.youtube.com/user/AppleProgramming)

------
canthonytucci
I've found Pedro Texeria's NodeTuts to be quite good.

------
joonix
Is there anything for Django?

~~~
googletron
[http://neckbeardrepublic.com](http://neckbeardrepublic.com) will be covering
django specific topics soon.

